

Ask HN: How can I find this thread? - gdhillon

I'm trying to find few old threads where people created Google docs to share of their startup ideas and partner up with each other. Anyone has one of those threads or knows how to search for it?
======
revorad
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2772398>

~~~
gdhillon
Thanks revorad.

